# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Kenge te vjetra.

## PINK

Kam vendos te bej nje koleksion kengesh te vjetra. Ku te dominojne kenge me tekse dhe muzike sa me te bukur. Ne lidhje me gjuhen, jam ca e limituar. Nuk pelqej cfaredo lloj gjuhesh. Ato qe do me interesonin shume do ishin ne anglisht, french dhe italisht. Te tjerat nuk me interesojne. 
Nese dispononi ndonje kenge te bukur nga arkiva juaj muzikore, dhe keni deshire ta ndani ketu, do ishte dicka e bukur. Gjithmone nese keni deshire, dhe e doni muziken e bukur. 

Tema eshte e hapur per te gjithe. Kenget qe do postohen do i degjoj me kenaqesi, pse jo ndonje qe do me leri mbresa te vecanta do e marr per ipodin tim.

----------


## Lady Oscar

Edhe shqipja ka tekse te bukura, jo vetem me traktoriste. lol





pjesa qe me pelqen me sh....

_Nëpër rrugët e dashurisë
enden këngët dhe legjendat
nëpër vargjet e poetit
zemrën ka ajo

Dhe në vija pentagramesh
derdhet shpirti i një artisti
por diçka pa thënë ka mbetur
le të tjerët ta tregojnë..._

[...]_Dhe pena ime nis e shkruan
kaq e lodhur nga mundimi
kërkon nga ty dhe merr dy fjalë
dhe ndalet lumi zemërimit_

----------


## PINK

> Të dua, të dua, të dua
> o fjalë hyjnore e kësaj bote
> u pëshpërite nga buzë e dashuruar
> që frymë ty të dhanë
> 
> 
> Jeto dhe jetën time po e deshe
> eja dhe merre, veç jeto...



shume e bukur eshte dhe kjo. Nuk jam kondra. Megjithese e dija kete kengen. Dhe mua me pelqen,  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lady Oscar

Sot qenkam ne mood kengesh shqiptare. 
Keto psh me kujtojne Tiranen e viteve 90, parku rinia, santa lucia, xhiroja, dritat qe nje e dy iknin...








Se kur heret bie nata
nje drite ndizet brenda meje
Njerezit, fytyrat fiken
asgje tjeter s'ndjej vec teje

[...]
E terheq imazhin tend
me vete neper gjume
Jemi bashke por ne agim
i vetem mbetem une

Dua ti harroj sot fjalet
kuptoji ti veshtrimet
Nata dridhet mbi rrugica
dhe ti mbi doren time.

p.s. ok boll me shqiptare, premtoj qe do sjell dicka franceze, ose italiane.

----------


## drague

meqe ra fjala Pinko :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

E bukur kjo Drague. Nuk e kisha degjuar me pare. Thx for sharing.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lady Oscar

http://video.libero.it/app/play?id=e...a1d62b21dec400

keto fjale vec kolopuci im i meriton.  :ngerdheshje: 

_Et si tu n'existais pas
Je ne serais qu'un point de plus
Dans ce Monde qui vient et qui va
Je me sentirais perdu_

[...]
_Et si tu n'existais pas
Je crois que je l'aurais trouvé
Le secret de la vie, le pourquoi
Simplement pour te créer
Et pour te regarder_

p.s. videoja eshte kot, po sh kurnac ka filluar te behet ky ju tubi!!

----------


## PINK



----------


## Viola.V



----------


## PINK



----------


## Viola.V



----------


## thirsty



----------


## MaDaBeR

Hello Pinku! 

Eshte nje kenge e vjeter tashme, e vitit 1991. Megjithese do e thyej pak ate preferencen e gjuhes, besoj se ja vlen te publikohet. Kjo eshte kenduar ne Euro Visionin e vitit 1991 dhe megjithese kam qene vetem 6 vjeç, mbaj mend qe ne shtepine time kishin ardhur pothuajse gjysma e pallatit, pasi atehere ishte luks televizori me ngjyra, dhe te gjith benin tifo qe te fitonte Euro Vision kjo kenge, por fatkeqesisht nuk nodhi ashtu. Megjithate, kjo eshte kenga fituese morale e atij eurosongu.

----------


## Viola.V



----------


## Viola.V



----------


## thirsty



----------


## Xhenet.M.S.



----------


## thirsty



----------


## BOKE



----------


## fegi



----------

